# How to lose weight?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The only way to lose weight is to burn more calories than you are eating. It is not possible to determine where you lose the weight from - your body will lose weight from where it will lose weight from.
It is best to do a mix of cardio and weight training. Cardio for increased lung and heart health and burning calories, and weight training for building muscles, which burn fat.

Good luck!


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

I noticed you said you ride western. I would suggest striding your horse out at the trot and start posting. Posting really works your legs and thighs. Also, squeeze your stomach muscles in while doing this..it will help strengthen your abs and also make you stronger through the back and your posture will become better too. Also, while your posting I would ask for your horse to collect and drive them forward. This will help your horse build up topline muscle, balance and hindquarter muscles.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

I found this site and it's helped me a bunch... and actually I need to go back to using it.....

www.myfitnesspal.com you put in your gender, age, weight, your goal weight that you want to reach etc... it calculates out how many calories that you need to eat to reach your goal weight... you log in your breakfast, lunch, snack, and dinner - it already has the food in their data base - even the generic foods... so if you have a bowl of Cheerios of course you have to measure them out... and say a banana.. you would put in cherrios, how much milk and what type of milk and your banana...and it takes away those calories... if you walk during the day you can guestimate how far you walk or how long you walk and you record that.... or it even gives you a list of exercises and I think horseback riding is one of the exercises... you tell it how long you rode and that to it calculates it out for you...

The website is kinda like Facebook where you can have friend you can post and then you can get encourage, the site also has a forum....


----------



## mrwood (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey

Maybe try some diets or do some exercises? You should google for some guides.
But if you have some money then why not try something like weight loss programs. I googled around and come accross Truth About Abs. It seemed legit. Its been around since 2004 and alot of good reviews. And they have like free trials so its totally worth it.
I found you a review too Truth About Abs Review

But remember! First try those free guides before buying that program. If free ones dont work then try those paid!

I hope i helped
*mrwood*


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Walking! Specifically lunging or round penning.

I am blessed with a tendancy towards large thighs (family trait). Walking is a great way to firm and tighten.


----------



## mrwood (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah walking is a good thing.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think you'll get the weight loss results you're looking for just from horse riding alone (although that is an excellent addition to a regular exercise program!).

Try and eat plenty of fresh vegetables and fruit, especially the dark leafy greens (like spinach), energizing whole grains and proteins (nuts, beans, lean meats and fish - all in moderation of course), make sure to keep hydrated with lots of water. The key isn't necessarily eating _less_, it's more about eating the right thing and eating it in small amounts several times a day. It helps to plan out your meals and snacks - it also helps to always make sure you carry around a water bottle with you to keep hydrated - staying properly hydrated will also help keep you from over-eating.

Exercise is a huge deal - there are lots of different exercises that target specific parts of your body to get things toned and fit. IME you HAVE to have the combination of eating right AND exercising right if you want the best and quickest results - nothing much is going to happen if you're working your tail off, but come home and eat a burger and fries (and vice versa).

I would suggest looking into yoga or pilates - intense, slow moving work outs that really stretch and balance your body - and pair that with cardio work several times a week. Weights are awesome as well - just remember, as with all work-outs, to start out slow, don't push yourself too hard too fast, keep hydrated, and most importantly - ENJOY YOURSELF! Switch things up from time to time; go running one day, bike riding the next, take the dog (if you have one - or your horse!) out for an invigorating, brisk hike, throw in some swimming; whatever you're interested in, whatever you need to do to keep yourself motivated.

I'm a health freak/work out junkie and I'm all into eating light and clean, drinking lots of water, working out every day (doing a variety of things - bike ride, run, elliptical, weights, yoga, pilates, taking my horse out for rides or in hand and going for long hikes, etc.)... it makes you feel energized and healthy, stabilizes and balances your mood, helps you sleep better at night, boosts your confidence and self-esteem... the benefits are endless. It has completely changed my life. Totally worth passing on the desert (and in my case, just about everything other people eat)!!!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

mrwood said:


> Hey
> 
> Maybe try some diets or do some exercises? You should google for some guides.
> But if you have some money then why not try something like weight loss programs. I googled around and come accross Truth About Abs. It seemed legit. Its been around since 2004 and alot of good reviews. And they have like free trials so its totally worth it.
> ...



I'm really not a fan of those "miracle" weight loss programs. It really is just common sense and will power, there is no "magic trick/pill" - if you eat properly and work out appropriately, then (barring health issues - ie; thyroid, etc.) the weight should come off. No need to waste your money when you don't need to. :wink: Though I do recommend doing your research and, if you are still unsure, contacting a personal trainer of sorts to help compile an appropriate work-out plan of action. Nutritionists are helpful for some people too - I'm not a big fan personally, but hey, different strokes and if it helps you get healthy and reach your goal, more power to ya.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm trying to lose weight too... especially from tights. The problem is my motivation, because it doesn't exist...


----------



## WarmbloodX (Dec 20, 2011)

henia said:


> I'm trying to lose weight too... especially from tights. The problem is my motivation, because it doesn't exist...


 
Ditto! i plan to enjoy xmas and then start in the new year with the aim to be fit by mid-march and 14lb loss


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i use to run on the treadmill but we moved our games (pool, ping pong, foose ball, air hockey) and moved it to a small room so i cant get to it. but i try to play with my puppy when i can actually get him to play, but when he turned 7 months we had to invest in a sling shot for his tennis balls we couldnt throw them as far as he would like so its easy to stand there and just pull back. but io try to run around with my horses my QH doesnt loung so i get oats in a bucket so i get exersize that way a few times a week when he feels like trying.


----------



## og8997889 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just recently started a program to get ready for my new year's resolution. http://boyels.com is where I read my first review on the product. I must say I pretty satisfied so far. I'm not hungry and in 3 months I lost 36 pounds and still losing about 3 pounds a week. It's not easy though some days I feel half dead lol. But the main thing to remember is to never give up and always remember that while others are sleeping, we are running.


----------



## DavidLStjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

There is no way out but burn more calories and you must do physical exercise and You have to change your food habit as well until you fit .


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

so after xmas I have big plan to lose some weight. I exerrcise and move. And I got equipment for running so I'm going to continue training, but I must cut down of food. I love eating and definitely eat too much. I must find some good motivation or reason not to eat that much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

My horse needs to lose weight before I even want to try to ride him, so I am hoping me walking him and giving him some exercise also helps me lol. Maybe going for walks with your horse instead of riding would work not sure.


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

Hiyaaa  lots of sitting trot really strengthens your abs and therefore trims your stomach muscles 
good luck with the weight loss, hard work always pays off  xx

Edti: sorry i just read you ride western, so you will be sitting to the... jog?
I'd suggest just riding for longer and trying to get your horse fitter  in turn, you'll get fitter too! xx


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Trail walks!  I've been wanting to do those with Sock but the big hill to get down to the is quite daunting... I know I can get down, problem is can I get back up! Hahaha


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks for all the awnsers, i took gym now everyday after lunch so i can work out that way. first day in class played krokay(?) second day frisbie foot ball..... always running for 45 minutes....


----------

